# Should we move to Canada???



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

My husband was offered a job in edmonton, alberta yesterday. Big dilemma!!! do we go or not??

Would be good to hear from people who have made the move and how u find it! my husband is a worrier and want to put his mind at ease! we have 2 boys 8 and 4.

How expensive is the move?? Whats the quality of life like compared to Scotland??

Any advice would be appreciated!

thanks

Jennifer x


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello, what type of job is it, does he have to sign anything with the company stating that he is locked in to working with them for a period of time, in other words he would have to stay with the company for a year or two before he could look for anything else if he wanted t change companies. Edmonton is a big city with everything you need, well spread out and lots to do. the weather varies.... has great summers and the winters can be snowy and cold, the work prospects are abundant for all areas of work. Not sure what the cost for a move would be but guess that depends on what your taking with you, if your taking all your household goods then could be expensive depending on your mover, your best bet would be to get quotes, try a site called....... shiply.com...... they bid for your business and the more bids you get the better the price...... the lifestyle is very relaxed in edmonton and cost of living is quite good..... the quality of life compared to scotland is housing is by far cheaper then scotland, petrol is cheaper, weather is better in the summer,,,, nice hot summer days, the winters are cold and snowy so be prepared..... my wife moved from scotland to canada 7 years ago and adjusted very well, we moved back to scotland in 2007 and are in the process of moving back to canada for end of march early april so if you want to chat let us know..... our email is........
[email protected] , so send us a message if you need to know more..... cheers.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for you reply. He is waiting for written confirmation that job is his. he is a glazier and construction industry is dead here just now he has been out of work for months! The job is with flynn canada they say they have work for atleast the next 2 years dont think he is tied in they just suggest he goes out for the 1st 3 months himself to make sure he is going to settle befoer we follow him out. Im a midwife but what i have researched has shown that its totally different over there than in uk its all private midwifery. Thanks for the info x


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> My husband was offered a job in edmonton, alberta yesterday. Big dilemma!!! do we go or not??
> 
> Would be good to hear from people who have made the move and how u find it! my husband is a worrier and want to put his mind at ease! we have 2 boys 8 and 4.
> 
> ...


hi jennifer. hubby wrote the first reply so here is my input. as i moved all my furniture etc to canada yeras ago, I can give you some advice. Firstly all your electrical goods wont work as diff voltage. I had a huge headache moving my furniture in a container. cost a fortune and could not get an agent to pass through my stuff at the other end. had to go to toronto and clear my stuff myself. My advice would be to sell your furniture and just buy new stuff over there. much cheaper and less headache. paperwork was horrendous as well. this time around i am just taking my clothes etc and photographs and selling the furniture. have learned through my last experience!!... i settled but it took time. found it cheaper to eat out then in!!...canadians talk very polite and a lot slower so had to find patience!!...its different but the summers made up for the worry at the time. more opportunities in canada job wise, thats why we are moving back april may this year. there is lot more to tell you and if you want a real prospective then just email.
Jen


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My husband was offered a job in edmonton, alberta yesterday. Big dilemma!!! do we go or not??
Would be good to hear from people who have made the move and how u find it! my husband is a worrier and want to put his mind at ease! we have 2 boys 8 and 4.
How expensive is the move?? Whats the quality of life like compared to Scotland??

Thanks for you reply. He is waiting for written confirmation that job is his. he is a glazier and construction industry is dead here just now he has been out of work for months! The job is with flynn canada they say they have work for atleast the next 2 years dont think he is tied in they just suggest he goes out for the 1st 3 months himself to make sure he is going to settle befoer we follow him out. Im a midwife but what i have researched has shown that its totally different over there than in uk its all private midwifery.

Jennianne,

I read Jen45's post to you and do not necessarily agree with all her comments. By that I'm not saying she's wrong, just that I have some different opinions.
I assume you'd be going on a TWP for two years. Please know that if your husband is laid off/fired during that time he'd have 90 days to find another LMO/Job or he'd have to leave the country. While on a TWP it is not advisable to buy a house for this reason.
I would recommend you bring all your household goods with you. Settling in is easier if you're surrounded with familiar things, particularly if you have children. It also does not require extensive/expensive expenses for furniture. Some electrical items (TV's, DVD Players, Game Machines) will work here with the correct adapter(s).
Edmonton is in northern Alberta and experiences very cold winters. If you think you had it cold in Scotland this year believe you don't know cold. However Canada is equipped to deal with extreme cold. All buildings/houses have excellent central heating, far superior to that in the UK. If you are outdoors people you will revel in the winter activities, such as skiing, snowmobiling, skating etc. Winter clothing is excellent and inexpensive. The summers are usually warm, sometimes too warm perhaps, but good for outdoor activities.
It has been suggested by others who have made the move that $15-20,000 would be required for the move.
As far as quality of life vs Scotland, that's a subjective question. I came here from Scotland many years ago and have visited back many times, but wouldn't/couldn't go back there to live. My life is so much better here than I had in the UK. But things have changed/improved greatly in Scotland since I left. Many who have made the trek are very happy here, some are so-so about it and some abjectly hate it and can't wait to get back to the UK.
Ii is a gamble coming here, no doubt. It takes luck and perseverance to see it through. If you are looking to transfer things Scotland/UK to here you'll be disappointed. It is different, the food is different, the TV is different etc, etc.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

yes you can take your playstation etc!! but not your fridges, washing machines etc, they wont work. The cost of taking your stuff in a container would work out more or the same as buying new stuff in Canada, minus the headache of paperwork etc. Taking personal belongings is an absolute must, which I am doing in boxes. I did all this 5 years ago and couldnt believe that for the money I spent in shipping all my furniture, I could have bought new stuff over there. It is a personal choice. I was just giving you my truthful experience since my experiences have been very recent.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im looking into a move too and im looking at only bringing personal items and leaving larger furniture etc behind.
I was wondering if you know the differences between edmonton and the regions around toronto, specifically durham area? Is edmonton a nightmare commute like toronto or smaller so easier? 
is it any colder in edmonton or similar to toronto?
Im lookin at joining the police so edmonton is the easier chioce as it does the nominee program with international transfers...OPP cannot do these so would have to try another route, probably family sponsorship of my wife (her brother lives there) and me and my 15 month daughter as dependants.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Leeabr101, edmonton is a large city but nowhere near the size of toronto, it has a population of around 850,000, very spread out and travelling/commuting is not that bad, you get heavier traffic during the morning and afternoon rush hours but otherwise the traffic flows very well, the climate is colder in the winter then toronto but nothing that you couldn't handle, it get more snow as well but the roads are cleared and gritted and traffic flows as normal, not like in the uk, the winters in canada don't stop the flow of traffic like the uk, they hae the road plows out and you drive as normal, the summers are very good in edmonton, nice long hot summers that last the summer, not just a couple weeks of sun like the uk. There is plenty to do in edmonton so you don't have to worry about being bored, and the police force there are very reputable, i think the only thing you might need to do is the weapons qualification since the police in canada carry firearms on there side, wish you all the best and were going back to ontario march 30th...... cheers


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

In a word YES. We moved in 2007 and although we miss people in UK wouldn't go back apart from the occasional holiday. My husband had been out of work for 2 years so things had gotten bad. Then the decision to emigrate, holiday in winter and recce, housing, jobs, schools, banks etc. Took back with us company names from Yellow Pages - emailed hubby's CV to them, he flew to Canada 28th March got job 1st April. Me & Kids sold up house and contents and came over 7th Sept.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

what does ur husband do for a living? R there plenty of jobs for me? I will work anywhere! Where in Canada did u got? How's the cost of housing, cars, gas and electricity, food etc?

Sorry for all the questions but we know nobody over there and don't have a clue what things cost as we will need to set ourselves up

thanks x



MandyB said:


> In a word YES. We moved in 2007 and although we miss people in UK wouldn't go back apart from the occasional holiday. My husband had been out of work for 2 years so things had gotten bad. Then the decision to emigrate, holiday in winter and recce, housing, jobs, schools, banks etc. Took back with us company names from Yellow Pages - emailed hubby's CV to them, he flew to Canada 28th March got job 1st April. Me & Kids sold up house and contents and came over 7th Sept.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

what does ur husband do for a living? there plenty of jobs for me? I will work anywhere! Where in Canada did u got? How's the cost of housing, cars, gas and electricity, food etc?

Sorry for all the questions but we know nobody over there and don't have a clue what things cost as we will need to set ourselves up


Hi my hubby is an electronics engineer and a mechanic. I have always been in office administration. There is a vast spectrum of jobs available. We moved into a acreage east of Edmonton, which is a 20 mins commute into Edmonton so easy for work. Costs are cheaper than UK by far - gas today is 86 cents per litre! We sold our furniture in UK and then bought new here - much nicer replacements as well!


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

You never know if you don't try. You need to get it out of your system even if he has to try it for 3 months...good luck


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

still no confirmation letter so still no decisions! lol


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> still no confirmation letter so still no decisions! lol


thats a shame. hope you get it soon.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

us 2!!! means we can make a definate decision then! getting sick of waiting now!


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

MandyB said:


> In a word YES. We moved in 2007 and although we miss people in UK wouldn't go back apart from the occasional holiday. My husband had been out of work for 2 years so things had gotten bad. Then the decision to emigrate, holiday in winter and recce, housing, jobs, schools, banks etc. Took back with us company names from Yellow Pages - emailed hubby's CV to them, he flew to Canada 28th March got job 1st April. Me & Kids sold up house and contents and came over 7th Sept.


Hello Mandy,

Great to know you're loving Canada, it's a really great country. I'm from Toronto and am looking into immigrating to the UK (Edinburgh preferrably). I want to know what your experience was like moving to Canada, are you now a landed immigrant, how difficult was it for them to allow you to stay? 

I can't really find too much information on immigrating to the UK


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

what do u do for a living fidgefodge? do u have a job lined up? UK still in middle of big recession which is why were are having to move to canada for work! If your coming over i would make sure u have a job first. I havent worked here for 4 months!


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> what does ur husband do for a living? R there plenty of jobs for me? I will work anywhere! Where in Canada did u got? How's the cost of housing, cars, gas and electricity, food etc?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but we know nobody over there and don't have a clue what things cost as we will need to set ourselves up
> 
> thanks x



Hi Jennianne, 

What are your skill sets? I've found that the jobs here are plentiful (if you're willing to do anything). Obviously it depends on what career you're looking for, but most of the jobs lost here were factory based (i.e, automotive, beer etc.). When I was travelling in Ireland, my friend was informing me of how bad it really was there, and when I watched the tele. I saw over qualified people lining up for retail jobs, that didn't really happen here.

Cost of housing varies upon where you intend on relocating to. Toronto & Montreal are similar. You can get a 1 bedroom condo for $150,000 +, houses can start from $170,000 and goes way on upward. I'd say if you're looking for a decent sized home it would run you around $300,000 - $600,000. 

Alberta would probably be a similar pricing as well. Vancouver has probably one of the highest realty rates.

What you should do is check mls.ca and you'll gain an idea of house prices. If you're looking to rent 1 bedrooms start at about $800.00

Cars: Depending on brand, you can probably get one for about $8,000 + If you're going used then that's a different ballgame alltogether. 

Food: Depending on what quality you're looking for (i.e, organic vs. non) but you can look at some grocery websites to get an idea, since I'm not sure of the size of your family or the amount you would intake. nofrills.ca or loblaws.ca or wholefoods

Hope this helps.


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> what do u do for a living fidgefodge? do u have a job lined up? UK still in middle of big recession which is why were are having to move to canada for work! If your coming over i would make sure u have a job first. I havent worked here for 4 months!


No I do not have a job lined up, it's sort of a dream more than a reality at the moment. I was just wondering what the logistics were. It seems difficult to find a job over the internet without meeting the employer in person.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Im a midwife but my qualification here isnt recognised in canada so would be looking for any kind of job! My hubbys job will be based in Edmonton.


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> Im a midwife but my qualification here isnt recognised in canada so would be looking for any kind of job! My hubbys job will be based in Edmonton.


Alberta has a great job market, and is one of the richest provinces is Canada. If you're looking to continue your current career, I'm sure there is a way to take minor schooling in order to equate your knowledge here. 

As for jobs there are a lot of great sites. (google these, I am not allowed to post websites yet)
jobbank 
monster (ca)

You can also search the edmonton government website, and if you go to the job opportunities page, it will inform you about jobs there 


Kijiji.ca (edmonton) and craigslist may also give some options for jobs. And you may also want to contact some temp agencies and see if they will find you a placement. 

Are you getting a work visa? I'm assuming you also know CPR and whatnot, maybe open your own daycare?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

my hubby will be going 3 months before us so i will need my own work visa will be happy to work in a shop enjoy the easy life for a while!


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh if you're willing to work anywhere then you should have no problems whatsoever finding something to do! What you can even do is get your work visa, once you're settled (maybe your 2nd week there) just take a nice walk with resumes in hand, around your neighbourhood vacinity and just drop it off with a manager at a shop. That way it will be close by and you can meet people from your neighbourhood at the same time.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

i hear edmonton is a nice city looking forward to exploring it our neighbour has 2 grown up children living in edmonton


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never been there actually, but I'm sure it is quite nice, actually watched a show yesterday called house hunters international and it featured a couple trying to find a house in Edmonton, maybe try to find the episode! 

Of course one of the biggest trials will probably just be the seperation from your home country (friends, family etc.) but you'll adjust and do just fine! And how great will it be for your kids to have dual citizenship at some point!


----------



## Bossyboots (Oct 22, 2010)

My hubby is going over to Edmonton next week for an interview. He will be gone for a week. I have read all your posts and even though I know I want to go, it was great to read what all you guys say. Let's just hope he goes!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

FidgeFodge said:


> And how great will it be for your kids to have dual citizenship at some point!


Very good point. One of the consequences of my travels is that my 4 kids all hold 4 citizenships - Ireland, UK, Canada and US. The Canadian citizenship is very handy now that my oldest is going to uni next year. We live in the US where uni tuition fees are very high but she qualifies for domestic tuition in Canada because of her Canadian citizenship.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I assume you'd be going on a TWP for two years. Please know that if your husband is laid off/fired during that time he'd have 90 days to find another LMO/Job or he'd have to leave the country.


Auld Yin, I don't think your correct there unless the rules changed (dramatically)recently. I was laid off in late 2008 and had a TWP which expired in June 2010. I was told I could stay in Canada until the permit expired. My job search took about 5 months and with the new LMO and TWP applications this added at least another 3 months onto that.

Finding a job and getting an LMO and TWP in 90 days is almost impossible even if you had a new job offer offer the day after you got laid off.


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> My husband was offered a job in edmonton, alberta yesterday. Big dilemma!!! do we go or not??
> 
> Would be good to hear from people who have made the move and how u find it! my husband is a worrier and want to put his mind at ease! we have 2 boys 8 and 4.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm a little late with this response but I moved from Wales to Ontario almost 12 months ago. My boys are 7 and 4. I did not have a job offer but we were desperate to leave the UK so we had to wait almost 4 years for Permanent Residency. We used immigration lawyers - they didn't speed up the process but in fairness they did help with the submission of the paperwork. Lawyers are expensive. 

We are very happy here, but then again we weren't happy back home so we had nothing to lose. The neighbourhood where we lived was over-run by scumbags and we couldn't afford to move elsewhere in the UK. My job had an uncertain future too so, for us, moving was the right decision. It is hard taking our kids 1000s of miles from their grandparents and we often feel very selfish about that, but we feel our kids have a brighter future over here and we feel we've done what's best for them. 

Some things are cheap here bt other things are not, especially beer and chicken (and I love both!). Hope this helps.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL your just a wee bit late! lol we have been in alberta for 3 months now!!! still settling in but we will get there we are here on my husbands work visa just now he came out first in september. Glad we laft the UK when we did its in a bit of a mess and VAT went up just after we left!!





madasaspoon said:


> Maybe I'm a little late with this response but I moved from Wales to Ontario almost 12 months ago. My boys are 7 and 4. I did not have a job offer but we were desperate to leave the UK so we had to wait almost 4 years for Permanent Residency. We used immigration lawyers - they didn't speed up the process but in fairness they did help with the submission of the paperwork. Lawyers are expensive.
> 
> We are very happy here, but then again we weren't happy back home so we had nothing to lose. The neighbourhood where we lived was over-run by scumbags and we couldn't afford to move elsewhere in the UK. My job had an uncertain future too so, for us, moving was the right decision. It is hard taking our kids 1000s of miles from their grandparents and we often feel very selfish about that, but we feel our kids have a brighter future over here and we feel we've done what's best for them.
> 
> Some things are cheap here bt other things are not, especially beer and chicken (and I love both!). Hope this helps.


----------

